# Please HELP ME DECIDE: 25th Wedding Anniversary TRIP: 3 choices



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*ALL INPUT WELCOME: ESPECIALLY THOSE WHO HAVE VISITED THESE LOCALES*
Going away for my 25th Wedding Anniversary: First week in June (so take that into consideration weatherwise) Trip...choices are:

San Francisco, Napa Valley, Las Vegas: California 5 days; The Wynn Las Vegas 2 nights

Cruise: Celebrity *Solstice* Ship (balcony cabin/mid ship): travel to: San Juan, St. Thomas, St. Maarten; 7 night trip

Aruba "All Inclusive": Riu Palace *OR* Occidental Grand 5 nights/6 days (Which hotel is better?)

*My thoughts: and I am, ever so confused...*
PROS: I am getting away!! No kids...No ill parents to care for...no work...NO COOKING!!
Cons:
San Fran/Napa...lots of driving...sounds hectic...yes/no? Though, Vegas will be restful
Cruise: I may puke up a lung and I am a bit claustrophobic. One day in each port...*how are* San Juan, St. Thomas, St. Maarten? 
Aruba: Is there much to do? Will we be bored? (It's not our honeymoon...lol.) Though beautiful and relaxing

*HELP...*


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Personally I'd choose the cruise.......I love cruises........and I live in Napa/Bay Area- it's OK, but wouldn't recommend it for the kind of anniversary trip your talking about. Though Vegas could be fun!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OK...that's 
1 Vote for Cruise...(I should have put this in POLL FORMAT...lol.)


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd normally vote for the cruise, but a 7-nighter should have more than 3 ports of call.  The last one I went on did San Juan, St. Thomas, St. Maarten, Aruba, and Curacao, and there are some that hit 6.  But since you're specific to that itinerary, here's my take on the ports:

San Juan:  Dirty, not quite as safe as some other ports (not dangerous, but there are an awful lot of police about).  The fort at the top of the hill is awesome, and you won't find better linen shops anywhere in the Caribbean.  If you're a Bacardi fan, one of their distilleries is nearby.  If you pick a cruise that starts here instead of Florida, you typically pick up 2 or 3 additional ports of call for roughly the same price, and airfare isn't much more expensive--definitely worth a look if you've never considered it.

St. Thomas:  Absolutely my favorite cruise stop.  The island is beautiful, the shopping is great.  There's a great little open-air bar/restaurant towards the middle of town with great food (for reasonable prices) and an even better view.  It's literally 25 feet from the ocean, and slightly elevated, so you can see everything going on in the harbor.  Try the local beers, they're pretty darn good.

St. Maarten:  another great place for shopping, especially for electronics/camera gear and jewelry (Trident Jewlers, ask for Andrew) and there might be an excursion available to take you to St. Martin as well.  Avoid the people giving you "prize tickets" which is really nothing more than a ticket to a 4-hr vacation club hard-sell.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*SF/Napa Valley/Vegas:* San Fran isn't what you see on TV. I didn't love it. No idea about Napa Valley, but it seems nice enough. Vegas is a blast. However, I went in July and the heat was OVERBEARING, so keep that in mind.

*Cruise:* They're fun, but rooms and bathrooms tend to be VERY cramped and the food isn't THAT great in my experience (it's very decent though). The port of calls could make the difference if you plan to do a lot in them. 7 nights seems like too much though (IMO). A cruise is awesome if you're aware of the limitations.

*Aruba:* Never been there, but it sounds the most adventurous. Of course, do your research well.

Hard to say what you should pick. They all have their pros and cons, but they should all be amazing overall.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've done an all-inclusive and loved it.  Did nothing but lie around on the beach, drink alcohol and eat.  It was a great way to relax.  I wouldn't do it every vacation, but I did enjoy it.  

I'm usually more of a go-look-at-things kinda guy.  We often end up picking  a city and exploring it for a week.  But, the cruise sounds like a good combo of lying around being lazy and going out and looking at things .... so that would probably be my choice.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

sjc said:


> Cruise: I may puke up a lung and I am a bit claustrophobic. One day in each port...*how are* San Juan, St. Thomas, St. Maarten?


I have been on several cruises, and I get motion sick. I mean I get car sick, air sick, sea sick, (I got sick on my sisters water bed once  ) . But before I go on a cruise my doctor writes me a script for *Trans scope patches (scopolamine) * . You put one behind your ear and they last for 3 days. They work really well. I have never been motion sick with them on . I've not been on the cruise you suggested. But I've always had a wonderful time on the ones I've been on. So I thought I'd tell you about the patch in case the decision came down to puking or not  .


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm also a bit claustrophobic, but since I was on a cruise with a lot of girlfriends, I didn't spend much time in my small interior cabin anyway.  It really wasn't that bad...  there was a tiny little couch to sit on...  a small desk area for my laptop.... the bathroom was cramped and no tub which I really enjoy...  My cruise was on the Royal Caribbean's Mariner of the Seas and was absolutely delightful.  Food was always scrumptious, plentiful, and available around the clock.  Ports of Call: Port Canaveral, Florida; Labadee, Haiti; Ocho Rios, Jamaica; George Town, Grand Cayman; and Cozumel, Mexico.  The ports are fine if you and your hubby like to shop....  in Jamaica 4 of us rented a taxi van and went on an impromptu tour of our own and got a native's view of the place which was nice.  There was so much to do on ship and I really just love the scenery anyway, I would have been happy to be on the ship the entire time....  so I guess I would have no problem choosing the cruise if I were you.  No transportation needs to worry about...  great food...  beautiful water...  

Btw, I also have a tendency to get car sick when I'm not driving, but didn't have any problems on the ship.  I took some OTC Dramamine just in case.  I saw several people who got sick on the ship because they used their own remedy AND the patch that the ship handed out.  Don't use both.  The only time I really noticed movement on the ship was when I was in the bottom attending a seminar and I could feel the speed pick up when we were returning to FL.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've never used the pach with any other motion sickness stuff. Just by itself. Should have said that. Thanks for putting that in there!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I vote for the cruise too, for same reasons others have mentioned.  St. Thomas is beautiful and fun.  If you can, take an excursion to St. John, it has spectacular beaches!  Sea bands work well for motion sickness, bring them w/you vs buying on board. Dh and I honeymooned on Caribbean cruise 13 yrs ago and we went on Disney cruise last Feb, it was excellent!  Large cabin, fantastic service and food.  SF/Bay area is one of my favorite cities too.  I went for solo getaway last May to visit grad school friend and had a wonderful 4 days.  Lots to do/see, but not as relaxing as a cruise.  Have fun whatever you decide!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have never done the cruise thing but hear great things about going on one.
In fact what I have heard is that if you select the right cruise ship, you don't need to care where it is going.

I like SF, but see my idea of SF is visiting Muir Woods (redwood forest) and going out to the point and watching the whales and taking the coast drive at sunset and yeah driving through Napa - pretty. Lots of photo ops. And the GG bridge from Salsolito is unbeliveable picture - you can look down on it.

I don't gamble so LV doesnt do much for me.
LA is too crowded for me to enjoy as a vacation.
I LOVE San Diego, but that is just me.

And all I can think about Aruba is that Natalie Halloway disappeared there.
However one of my twin sons went there for his honeymoon and loved it.

I saw too much of the third world from government offices, so they aren't so glamorous there as the tourist areas are.
I would go for wherever "means" a lot to the two of you so that you will remember it well.
If you have "always" wanted to do one of the three, then that is the one that I would chose.

Just sayin.....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Napa you can see in a day or so of just driving.. My parents do it sometimes as a day-trip from San Francisco. San Francisco, there's ALOT to see and do, so if you want to be BUSY.... and it is Expensive. Vegas in June should be hitting 90*-100* F. If you don't mind heat, its alot of fun, and worth more than just 2 days.

Personally I would do a cruise.. especially since you specify balcony room, so you are not on the interior. (maybe Dh would go for this for our 25th in 5 years... hmmmmmm)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Fun choices!  I have never been on a cruise and am chicken for the same reasons you are (scopolamine patches knock me out so kind of defeats the purpose), but I would love to take one.  Everyone I know that has taken one says you can be as lazy/relaxed or whirlwind busy as you want.

The all-inclusive on Aruba sounds like heaven to me.  DH, kindle and a warm beach with easy access to adult beverages and good food sounds like a great second honeymoon.

Other folks travel from around the world to see California and Vegas, but we Americans tend to think we should go outside the country for a vacation.  There is a lot to see and do in the areas you mention - wine country tours are big fun and beautiful. If you like gambling, golf, shopping and shows, amazing restaurants with cusine from anywhere, you could spend the entire time in Vegas and not see everything.  

Okay, I vote the California/Vegas vacation.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I did Las Vegas with some girlfriends and had fun, but wouldn't ever make an extra effort to return. It was nice to have been there and seen it once, but I'm not a gambler so it doesn't have any extra appeal to me.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm not sure where you're coming from, and if actually getting there is a big factor for you.  For example - my husband HATES to fly so that tends to be a consideration when we travel.  Here's my two-cent's worth (with inflation probably not worth much!)

San Francisco - LOVE it!  Actually I've gone there twice in the last year with girlfriends and we leave spouses/kids at home and have a blast.  I've always been impressed with the public transportation they have, weather usually cooler than elsewhere.
Napa - beautiful countryside, fun if you like to tour wineries.
Vegas - HOT!  CROWDED!  SMOKY!  There's tons to do there, but if you're not much of a gambler...

Cruise - my favorite way to travel.  Balcony room is a good choice.  Midship is the best place to be, you won't feel as much motion there.  You don't actually spend too much time in the room anyway.  I would advise making sure that you aren't directly by the elevators (noise) or laundry facilities (humidity).  Personally, the ports kind of run together in my mind.  The water is beautiful, lots of trees/nature, but also lots of crowds due to tourists and poverty to be dealt with.  My opinion on the ports vs. sea time - I like the sea time better than the ports anyway!  You might want to check out the CruiseCritic website.  They give lots of valuable information about cruise lines, itineraries, tours, etc.

All Inclusive - I've ALWAYS wanted to do this.  

Good luck deciding - let us know what you end up doing!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I really enjoy SF. I think it is a pretty city with lots of fabulous restaurants and great shopping. I love riding on the antique streetcars (the E line, I believe, not just the cable cars). Do your research on their history beforehand and then try to pick out the different ones from all the cities all over the US. It's lots of fun.

Alcatraz is interesting and definitely worth a visit.

We've done both Sonoma Valley and Napa for the wine tastings. They are both great but I liked Sonoma a little bit better. Not quite as many people making the rounds.

Drive out to Monterey, visit Castroville (artichoke capital of America), drive up to Petaluma and imagine Snoopy in the world wrist wrestling championships. I haven't seen the redwoods but one of these days...

I've only been to Las Vegas once but didn't really care for it...as others have said, if you are a gambler, it works, otherwise, what's the point?

I don't like Caribbean Islands. Too much poverty just one block away from the glossy touristy facade. It gets me depressed.

I'd vote for California.

As an alternative, what about Seattle and the Pacific Northwest? Especially in June, it would probably be gorgeous. Seattle is a nice city, the Public Market is great (watch Sleepless in Seattle before you go). Drive up to Anacortes via Whidbey Island (beautiful) then take a ferry to the San Juan islands. They have fabulous inns and restaurants and the scenery is gorgeous. It would appeal to your New England taste, I think -- it does mine! You can then get a ferry over to Victoria (Canada) and spend some time there. I've never done that part of the trip but it is also supposed to be wonderful. 

Have fun...I love planning trips!

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I've only been to Las Vegas once but didn't really care for it...as others have said, if you are a gambler, it works, otherwise, what's the point?


I have to disagree with this. I'm not a gambler either and I loved Vegas. Yes, gambling is obviously a major part of the city but there's so much more to do than just that.

There are tons of great shows, restaurants, and cool things to see/do on the strip alone that don't involve gambling.

Outside the strip, you can drive to the Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, and my personal favorite, the Pinball Hall of Fame - to name just a few of the many things you can do.

Vegas is a blast, but it's also very artificial and it does feel like you're stepping onto a fictional stage. It's an adjustment in that respect, but I had a great time last summer.

Of course, like I said before, I went in July and it was unbearably hot. That's something to keep in mind for a June trip.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I went in late July/August and it was wretchedly hot. I don't like hot hot weather (guess why I live in New England!) so that was a turn-off for me.

I didn't have a car so I was stuck on the strip and the attractions there. I would have loved to get out of the city and seen things like the Hoover Dam. I think I would have appreciated Nevada more had I been able to do that.

L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

CS said:


> Vegas is a blast, but it's also very artificial and it does feel like you're stepping onto a fictional stage. It's an adjustment in that respect, but I had a great time last summer.


And that's why it appeals to Disney fanatics like me.  I loved it and can't wait to go back, although, like most in the Northwest, this is the kind of trip we take in the winter--to get the heck away from all the rain.

Since Leslie threw another option in--my current home--I'll add that the Northwest this year might turn out to be an excellent gamble weatherwise. Most years, I tell everyone don't even think about coming up here until mid July--August is the best time of year here if you want to see dry weather. But this year being an El Nino year for us, all the storms are splitting to the north and south, and we've had one of the driest and sunniest winters on record. I'm betting it will continue straight through, so June might not be such a bad time to be here. It's 50/50 in a normal year.

Another option I'd kick in personally: My husband won a trip to Ireland last year. Being from Seattle--even with an Irish/Scottish background--the first thing I did was whine about the fact that he didn't win something WARM, like the Caribbean! And I HATE flying with a passion. But all in all, I enjoyed that trip far far more than I expected to. The architecture was fabulous, the food we had at least was excellent (the freshness was astounding--strawberries that had *flavor*!), and the hotels we stayed in were nothing like here (oversized bathtubs every night for a week, I was in heaven!). Best of all, the history of the place was simply amazing.

I don't like to travel. I never had much desire to see anything outside the country that wasn't a good escape from the drudgery of a Seattle winter. But I liked it so well that we're tossing around the idea of a 3-4 week trip to do the British Isles properly, with probably a couple day jaunt over to Paris as well. And flying with a Kindle is a lot easier than with a big ol' stack of books!

So it might be worth considering options outside of the three you mentioned. You may find, as I did, that there's a lot of interest to see elsewhere!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I am for the cruise also, cant beat a balcony view


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I would go for the Cruise.  Those ships are not normally tossed about much.  Just don't stand at the railing and stare at the water, besides they have pills for motion sickness if you can take them.  Check it out.  I'd rather see those beautiful islands and let someone else do the driving, or rowing, as it were.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Victoria, good suggestion about Ireland. sjc, they have direct flights from Logan to Dublin or Shannon...just 5.5 hours, it's a relatively short flight for going overseas. Ireland is gorgeous and it is easy to drive around (even if you are on the wrong side of the road). There's not a ton of traffic and the roads are in great shape. The people are super friendly, the food is good (I wouldn't go all the way to great, although breakfasts are pretty terrific) and everyone speaks English. 

If you want to change one letter, how about Iceland? Gah, I would love to see Iceland in June! You'll be getting close to 24 hours of daylight -- they have a golf tournament that starts on June 21st and the opening tee-off is at midnight. Seriously! The food is fabulous, the scenery is out of this world, the driving is easy and everyone speaks English...because only 270,000 people speak Icelandic. They had to learn to speak English in order to survive. Their economy is in the toilet so your dollars will go a long way. There are direct flights from Logan, only 3.5 hours. Fabulous shopping, go to the Blue Lagoon, experience the Runtur, drive around the island, see the waterfalls, brush up on your Viking history...Iceland is a wonderful, wonderful place.

L


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

A couple quick questions:

What kind of *experience* are you looking for?

When you get home, what do you think you'll have wished you'd experienced?

(I vote #4: PARIS!!!)


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

If you really want to relax, I vote for the cruise.  I get sea-sick too, but so far I've done OK, especially on the big ships.  Being mid-ship will help, too.  The patches work pretty well, but really dry out your mouth, eyes, etc.  I used to use them anyway, but the last couple of times I decided to try the wrist bands and was amazed at how well they worked for me.  

What I like about cruising is that you can do as much or as little as you want, very little hassle.  And the food, transportation, entertainment are already paid for.  On a road-trip, you have to pack up, get in the car, drive, figure out where to eat, check in to a new hotel, etc.  If you have a balcony cabin, you could pretty much lounge in your room all day, soaking up the view of the ocean or run around trying to catch all the activities..whatever you feel like.  I've never sailed with Celebrity, but their cabins are decent size, right?  As for the ports of call, I can't remember anything special, other than the fort in San Juan and the beautiful beaches and water, but I probably should have made more of an effort--hubby and I just wanted to relax that week.

But I agree--it depends on what you are aiming for with your vacation time.  All three sound like a lot of fun.  Let us know what you decide!

N


----------



## traveldiva (Dec 18, 2009)

i was on the Solstice inaugural cruise.  The ship is spectacular, with wide open inside spaces, the hot glass show, very good food, and the rooms were a decent size.  I have been on a lot of ships, and she stands out.  They have a cirque de sole-ish show, along with the other entertainment.  The gelato is superior and a balcony cabin shoud alleviate whatever claustrophobia issues that you may have.  June is within the tropical storm season, but only God sends the weather.  You may go and have no issues at all.

San Juan is full of shopping and great stores.  You can go to the beach there, but with everything else to do you might save the beach days for the other ports.  I have never felt the least bit threatened while being in port.

St Thomas is full of shopping and narrow streets.  It gets very hot in the afternoon, so do your shopping in the morning, have lunch on the ship, and then go to the beach in the afternoon.  They have amazing water and they usually offer a trip across to St John and the number 3 rated beach in world, Trunk Bay.

St Maarten has the water and two different cultures.  Shopping and beaches.  I am not overly fond of the port intensive cruises.  You never get a chance to just "be" on the ship.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Oh my Gosh!! You all humble me with your thoughtful and detailed responses. I appreciate it more than you know. (My Kindle Posse)*

OK: Here is the scoop so far:
DH has commuted for 26 years almost 2 hours each way every day. So, he more or less hinted that he is not so hot on the San Fran idea and the driving. Plus, we have been to Vegas twice. So, no San Fran  Seattle, he'll think I only want to go because of the movie which I have seen a million times; and we'd be forced to visit with a relative (time killer).

Thank you for the lovely suggestion of IRELAND: I have been to the British Isles before: England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales. DH would never...but I LOVED it!! Loved Dublin the best for the wonderful, kind people. * Paris...wait let me wipe the drool from my chin.* Folks we're not talking Clark Gable here: More like Clark Kent. DH would send me alone before he would go. He's not too big on venturing "out of the country"...duh...who knows; guess we all have our quirks. He doesn't know what he is missing. He wouldn't know culture if it hit him on the head. Hence, the reason I chose Eastern Caribbean more so than Western. Though, in his defense; I know others who aren't too thrilled to leave the country. If I had my way, I'd see every nook and cranny from Italy to Australia and then some.

*
SO: Now I am torn between the all inclusive Aruba or the Cruise.* I went on a cruise about 8 years ago, Nassau, (the Atlantis is gorgeous; took a tour) Ship...Carnival Fantasy. I puked up a lung for nearly two days (with Dramamine)..*.BUT the travel agent swears* that the Celebrity Solstice will be different. She said it's larger, built different...yada yada yada. *WHICH METHOD IS BETTER? PATCH OR BANDS??*

I had already searched the Cruise Critic site; and the only gripes about the Solstice were: 
the food was only so so 
the entertainment being mediocre and 
too many gratuities...quote unquote from a passenger: "They nickel and dime you to death."

This excursion is 2 days on ship 3 days off 2 days on. Not too hustle bustle. I'm just weighing back and forth like a ping pong ball.

Aruba: Riu all inclusive--Looks gorgeous...but you never know. The only bad things I read were:
Tons of smokers (duh, walk away) 
Bait and switch with the rooms (but I'll be adamant with my travel agent before I even leave)
Chaise Lounges and Umbrellas are first grab and if your not out there to plop something on your spot to save it; you are shi* out of luck.
Food...so so and menu choices limited. HAS anyone stayed at the Riu in Aruba? It got 4 stars...hmmmm.
PICS of RIU:
http://www.riu.com/en-us/Paises/aruba/palmbeach/hotel-riu-palace-aruba/index.jsp

I've learned over the years everyone has some gripe about the food no matter where they go. It may be due to the fact that society in general, has become so used to OVER sized portions; that anything that actually fits on the plate warrants complaint.

DH said he's torn: worried about me puking up a lung and missing the first two days if we choose the cruise; and worried Aruba may be a bit too relaxed bordering on boredom. (that's because he doesn't have a Kindle and I do!!)

*TRAVELDIVA: Question(s) about the Solstice:* I saw nothing other than the Library (beautiful) that was all open in the *interior* photos. Best interior shot I could find...SO PRETTY.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3227/3075556530_342751f208.jpg

Other than the decks; which are obviously open... My question is: Is the interior an open floor plan or a bunch of separate rooms? Also, in reading the specs and perks...The Aqua Spa...is that private for premium suite patrons only? It looked so open and plush not to mention a soothing beautiful Aqua color as well...but; I was under the assumption that it is private for "Suite" Guests. Am I mistaken?
THE SOLSTICE PHOTOS WERE SO LIMITED. What I really want to know is a cabin/balcony roomy enough...or am I going to die from claustrophobia; like I'm sleeping in a closet...or worse, a coffin? It all looks so tempting...do tell.

Sorry for the lengthiness....trying to spit it all out at once so you all can *help* me. I'm equally split. Aruba OR Cruise w/1 day each St. Thomas, St. Maarten, San Juan...
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. Wish I could take all of you with me. We should make a plan...lol.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sjc said:


> *SO:* Now I am torn between the all inclusive Aruba or the Cruise. I went on a cruise about 8 years ago, Nassau, (the Atlantis is gorgeous; took a tour) Ship...Carnival Fantasy. I puked up a lung for nearly two days (with Dramamine)..*.BUT the travel agent swears* that the Celebrity Solstice will be different. She said it's larger, built different...yada yada yada. *WHICH METHOD IS BETTER? PATCH OR BANDS??*


If you're talking about SeaBands, like these:



I'd get a pair and try them in other situations (car rides?) before betting a week's worth of cruise on them. I have them, for MILD motion sickness, and they work for me. Hubby finds them utterly useless for MAJOR motion sickness. I'd also try the patch ahead of time if you can find a way to do so.

Throwing up for two days of an anniversary trip is a no go in my mind. And I wouldn't trust the travel agent's advice on "the ship is different" for something quite this specific.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP: I hear you about the no go...but look...lol.  Can't combine the Patch and SeaBands? I know you can't take Dramamine and wear the Patch...it's one or the other; but how about Patch and Seabands...
How can I resist?
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3227/3075556530_342751f208.jpg


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Another thumbs up for the cruise. Our honeymoon was an Alaska cruise and it was fabulous.

Other cruises I lust after: Mississippi riverboat cruise, Hawaiian Islands cruise, European cruise.

If your DH likes trains, there are luxury train excursions - sort of like a cruise, except not. <g>


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

sjc said:


> VictoriaP: I hear you about the no go...but look...lol.  Can't combine the Patch and SeaBands? I know you can't take Dramamine and wear the Patch...it's one or the other; but how about Patch and Seabands...


I can't see why you couldn't combine the two, the Seabands are completely non medicinal. But if you test them ahead of time, you'll know if one works and the other doesn't. Or if both don't.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

patinagle:
They all sound so decadent.  Alaska, Europe, (Italy is my DREAM trip...my bucket list trip)...Oh if only:  money, time and obligations were of no object.

Train is nice...but nothing (to us) is better than the ocean, bay, water of any kind...that's why of the 3 choices; they all included water.  

I've been many places...most before I met DH.  My two favorites were Ireland, and Hawaii.  My daughter's professor; who is very world traveled, said her favorite of them all was Alaska...she stayed for three months.  Must be nice!!


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

I vote for the cruise!  I've only been on one cruise (to Alaska, Princess line) but it was FABULOUS and I'd definitely go on another.  The scenery was wonderful.  Balconies rule!  I liked to go out on my balcony in the evenings (in my bathrobe ) and just look at everything going by.  I took the one way 7 day cruise north (so I'd get to see Glacier Bay, etc.) and I'd highly recommend that to anyone.  So far as the gratuities, I can't say about the other lines, but Princess doesn't expect you to keep paying and paying all the time (it' nice not having to keep opening your wallet).  You just set whatever amount you want on your credit card (I think there's a standard amount, but you have the option of increasing or decreasing it as you wish) and it's paid at the end of the trip.  So far as the food, I mostly just ate and the buffet (which was open at all hours) and the food was pretty good IMO (I'm not a food critic, though).  There were a couple of days where there was a lot of fish and I'm not a fan of seafood, so I just got room service on those days.  Room service was GREAT and it was free/included.  I didn't get motion sick.  Anyway, if you decide on the cruise, I'd say just visit your doctor and see what the best thing is these days.  There's always the ship's doctor...  It does seem like there are a lot of at sea days with the cruise you are considering...  

I also second the Cruise Critic website recommendation.  The people on there can probably tell you everything you want to know about the specific cruise you're thinking about (including the ship).


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

The bands are kind of hit/miss for seasickness, so if you are considering that route, you should probably try them out first or bring backup patches or something with you. I can only say that they've worked great for me: I used to feel a little seasick even with patches but with the bands on the last couple of trips I felt great, even during the rough spots when people who told me they normally don't get seasick were feeling ill.

Is there another itinerary with calmer waters that might also interest you? I've heard that the Inside Passage to Alaska is calmer b/c most of the time you are sailing between the mainland and some islands.

Also, you might want to compare the size of the ship you last sailed on and this one you're looking at. I think larger/newer ships are supposed to be better stabilized. As for the cabin size, you should be able to compare square footages. If you haven't done it yet, take a look at http://www.cruisecritic.com/reviews/review.cfm?ShipID=381, which has reviews, deck plans, photos of the Solstice.

Hope this helps! You deserve a great vacation!

N


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

You might check out http://www.tripadvisor.com/. They have a forum for just about anything you could ask about. I use tripadvisor when I'm planning a vacation as it has lots of information available on all sorts of things. 
Just hit the forum button on the left hand side of the green menu and you can then narrow it down by further choices or just type in the search box. You can also type in your resort in Aruba and see if it has any reviews and/or additional pictures submitted by people who have been there.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Also, you might want to compare the size of the ship you last sailed on and this one you're looking at. I think larger/newer ships are supposed to be better stabilized. As for the cabin size, you should be able to compare square footages. If you haven't done it yet, take a look at http://www.cruisecritic.com/reviews/review.cfm?ShipID=381, which has reviews, deck plans, photos of the Solstice.


Ship Comparison:
Fantasy (Previous cruise) 
Passenger capacity - 2,056
Total crew - 920
Officer's nationality - Italian (Why the heck would that matter...lol)
Ship size - Large
Tonnage - 70,367
Ship length - 855

Solstice (current pending cruise)
Occupancy: 2,850
Tonnage: 122,000
Total Staterooms - 1,028
Decks - 10

THINK THE WEIGHT DIFFERENCE IS SIGNIFICANT ENOUGH TO HELP WITH MOTION SICKNESS?

AND


> You might check out http://www.tripadvisor.com/. They have a forum for just about anything you could ask about.


I had done both before starting this thread. That is where I got the information about the food, the smoking, the gratuity thing...etc.
Both Trips are pretty much equally rated.

Right now; If I can get past the possibility of "sea sickness" I'm leaning towards cruise *because* there is more to see and do. Mixing it up w/ 3 locales. If I do Aruba, that's it...Aruba. Beautiful Grounds and it's on land; no sea sickness. Also, (Aruba) I would need to seek out and pay for my own entertainment; whereas, with the cruise I hardly have to think and plan. $$ isn't a problem; in that they are pretty much in the same ballpark because:

If I choose cruise I pay for alcohol and gratuities
If I choose Aruba, I pay for entertainment...

OH...BUT THAT SHIP LIBRARY...lol. (see pic in other post above)
My sister in law and brother in law (both pharmacists) suggest taking Rx: Zofran to combat nausea before it starts. Patch side effects are: Dry mouth, blurred vision (possibly) and tiredness. They would go with Dramamine before the patch.

THANKS ALL...ONCE AGAIN. 
Pretty much, it all comes out in the wash *(minus the kids...1st trip without them...yay. ages 19 and 21)*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*I MUST ADD: The reason I am so frantic when it comes to trip planning...*

I've been on trips in the past, where we make the *Griswolds* look like world travelers. Once we went to Disney with two small kids...it poured buckets 8 out of the 10 days we were there (and I mean poured!!). The rains were so bad people were pulled over on the roadways waiting it out. AND the 2nd day in; youngest got an ear infection...CRANKY. Talk about opening the window and throwing the money away!!

Honeymoon: Hawaii then Vegas...they sent our luggage from Hawaii home instead of to Vegas...we had NOTHING but the clothes on our back...not even toothbrushes. Return Home...13 hour delay...sat up in Airport all night. I say that should have been grounds for an annulment...lol.

Another time we went to Maine (Sebago Lake) and of the 14 of us that went: 8 came down with duck rash...ewww.

Another water adventure trip; we had expensive boat repair issues, a fellow traveler with a blown out back from water skiing; and a blown boat trailer tire on the way home.

Then there are the bumper to bumper traffic trips: NH in the fall, Cape in the summer...etc. (expected; but none the less aggravating)

I fear booking trips now; though I know nothing is foolproof and one can't control the weather. When we travel with the kids, I always make sure there is an indoor pool and an arcade at the hotel.

*SO THANK YOU ALL, AGAIN... FOR YOUR HELP!!*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd shoot for Vegas, personally. I live near SF/Napa, and while I enjoy heading into SF once in a while, I'd never want to vacation there. It's so congested and hard to get around...if you have one specific place in mind, it's doable, but I can't see spending days there. And Napa is a bit of a drive, and doesn't take long at all to get through. If you like wine, though, they do have the wine train...something like $100/person.

You couldn't get me on a cruise if my life depended on it...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

SJC - I have thought of you all day, every time they show the "rogue wave" video hitting the cruise ship.  Yikes!  It would make me think twice about booking a cruise.  I hope that doesn't sound mean to bring it up.  Everyone I know that has been on a cruise loves them and I have no personal experience with cruises.

I think whatever you decide will be amazing just because you are getting away without the kids.  Are you any closer to a decision?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> SJC - I have thought of you all day, every time they show the "rogue wave" video hitting the cruise ship. Are you any closer to a decision?


I thought of me all day today too!! I was _leaning_ towards cruise...but with that 30+ foot wave incident...those poor people must have thought OMG it's the modern day Titanic. I would have died just from nerves.

See...It's already turning into the Griswolds and we haven't left yet...lol.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Seeing as to how you are in RI (right?), you could just drive down to Cape May and have a nice romantic week by the shore.


----------



## traveldiva (Dec 18, 2009)

I will try and find the pictures from the Solstice and get them to you.  The IT guy has to handle that part.  The ship is light, beautiful, and open.  Huge glass windows everywhere.  The elevators are amazing.  I know, that sounds stupid.  But the one arriving light ups where you are standing, so you have to look around to see which one it is.  Also very good deck plans near each elevator so you always know where you are and which way to go.  The library is wonderful, with a wide variety of things to read.  The computer center is very large.  There were reporters from all over the world when we were on, and I still never had to wait to check email.  Once again, that may not mean much to anyone who doesn't run their own business.  But I need to stay connected and had no trouble at all.  connection speeds were much faster than other ships.

The minimum verandah cabin size is 194 sqft with 54sf for the balcony.  That is not small.  The Aqua Class cabins are closer to the spa, have access to the Blu restaurant that serves spa cuisine for breakfast (all pax can make reservations for dinner), have a spa consultant to make appointments and tell about the treatments.

All passengers can make spa appointments.  I thought the treatment rooms were lovely and very relaxing.  I suggest you go to the celebrity cruises website and take the virtual tour of the ship.  You can see many different areas and see what the cabins will look like.  You will have the balcony door and the big windows.  We sleep with the door open at night for the fresh air and the sound of the water going by.  Don't put all your faith in cruise critic.  Tripadvisor is thte worst for paid reviews.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Thanks...*
We are finalizing plans tomorrow. It looks like we are going with the cruise...if I can be guaranteed certain requests. I figured if we go with the cruise; we see 3 islands... instead of just Aruba. We also get entertainment, variety. Thanks for all your help. I'll keep you posted.

Traveldiva: I found some great pics of the Solstice's various rooms, lounges...etc.

http://www.cruiseweb.com/CELEBRITY-SOLSTICE.HTM

LET'S ALL JUST HOPE AND PRAY THAT I DON'T PUKE UP A LUNG. *THAT'S MY WORST FEAR.*


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Wishing you smooth sailing!  Bon voyage!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Cruise! Hear they are great..couldn't tell you from experience


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We are going with the "Aqua Class Stateroom" package larger room w/ floor to ceiling slider , private floor adults only; no children. We are on one of the upper decks center ship, yet away from the elevators. I'm hoping that will help with the claustrophobia and the queasiness. *THANKS AGAIN* for all your wonderful advice and your help in planning this trip.

I still want to see California (Monterey, Carmel, Napa...) *one day*; just not this trip. DH doesn't feel like driving.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

sjc, I'm so excited for you.  You HAVE to take pictures for us so we can travel vicarously through you and your DH.
Do you have a cover for your K so you can read on deck?
deb


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats on your anniversary.

Here is a cheers to a great journey!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your decision.
I am sure you will enjoy the cruise (hopefully no seasickness).
Oh and happy birthday.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Have a wonderful cruise!

N


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Do you have a cover for your K so you can read on deck?


I'm probably the only one on these boards who just uses the original K1 COVER that it came with...modified with the little square of velcro in the lower right corner.



> Oh and happy birthday.


Thanks so much. I have been 39 consecutively, going on 9 years now!!



> Have a wonderful cruise!


I better...after all the effort everyone has put into this thread...thanks again.
THINK OF ME WEEK OF JUNE 1ST


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

sjc said:


> I'm probably the only one on these boards who just uses the original K1 COVER that it came with...modified with the little square of velcro in the lower right corner.


I use mine too! Also modified with velcro. Never had a problem with it! 

Bring a zip lock to keep the sand out if you're going to the beach!

N


----------

